# 2 years on



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I can not believe it will be 2 years tomorrow that we met our little girl.

She is now a 3 year old mostly amazing little girl. This year has seen so many massive changes. Mummy went back to work in January,, this resulted in a very unhappy bubba for a good while not helped as I had an operation in March and took along time to fully recover. She started playgroup inApril which was  unbelievably hard on us all and how I used to dread Thursday afternoon but we knew she needed to be in an environment with children her own age and away from family. Eventually in June she walked in for the first time and didn't have to be pulled off me. So pleased we stuck with it she now does 2 sessions a week and 3 after Christmas. 

In May we had a visit from the nappy fairy who took all the nappies away and I think we were all amazed at how she just got on with it and was dry before we knew it. (Night time is for next year)

I have found myself thinking a lot recently about the last 2 years and honestly a smile breaks across my face and I look at our daughter and I am so amazingly proud of her. It hasn't been without challenges and I think our biggest ones are soon to come as we appear to have a massive temper and we need to try and sort this out. We (fingers crossed) will be moving soon into my mum and dads for awhile next year and then into a house. I think this may unsettle her alot and will take a lot of reassurance that mummy and daddy are coming to.

And who knows once we are moved and settled into our home we might start the ball rolling for number 2.

I guess I just want to share with anyone out there struggling, upset and just really not sure just like we did for so many years adoption really is an option and such a special thing to do. Our Angel has just fitted into the family like she has always been here she has melted the hearts of everyone as I am typing this she is sitting next to my dad stroking his hard saying I love you Grandad.

So proud to be a mummy and I honestly couldn't love her anymore than I do. I have laughed so much in the last 2 years and cried the proudest happiest tears. Omg don't get me wrong it is sooooo much harder than I ever imagined but the rewards just make it all so worth while.


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

What a lovely post.  Thank you so much for writing this.  It has made me remember why I am doing this.

xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck with your road to parenthood it is the best job in the world. Xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

AAA that is a very moving post. Congratulations on your 2yr anniversary. Were almost one year in and I couldn't agree with you more (although we have some similar hurdles in the coming year).
X x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks gertie and good luck for the new year. We brought bubba an usbourne moving home book and have just started saying we gonna move to live with granny and grandad soon. This morning Granny was coming to pick us up for a girly day and when she got here bubba had an amazon box on the floor and she had packed some of her books and toys to move to Granny house.  I knew she had the box but had no idea what she was doing with it. Soooo cute.


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Lovely Post AAA and congratulations on what must of been a very special and challenging 2 yrs. Good luck on your move and so cute with bubba already packing her little box 

We are only 9 months in and already I am a very proud mummy and look forward to the changes to follow, already she has changed so much within the 9 months, she is so funny but also a bit of a challenge but I wouldn't change her for the world.

Skyblu.xxxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Fab post aaa. I remember reading your story when I stalked the adoption thread while having our treatment.back then Stories like yours helped me make my dream of a family come true. Wow 2 years already. Good luck for your move xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Many congratulations on 2 years being a mummy to your precious daughter     Thank you for sharing your story, beautiful to read


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you all. Enjoy every day it goes soooooooo quickly. Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing aaa you're such a wonderful story for those still waiting like me x x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck diy. I think it does me good to look back sometimes as I actually can't remember a time without her the last 2 years just wipe out the pain of the 9years of trying. Adoption for us was so rewarding right from making initial phone call it just  felt amazing. I remember texting my mum after info evening and saying."I am going to be a mummy" she text back called me a cowpat cause I had made her cry with proud happy tears. 
Xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Brilliant aaa

I feel so right about it too, just can't wait. 
Waiting to start HS, delay due to resourcing!!

But it's good to read such reassuring posts
So happy to hear how well you're all doing
Xxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Awwww AAA, it only seems like yesterday that I was congratulating you on your match   
We're 3 and half years down the line now and it's gone equally as fast! 
Congratulations on your 2 year anniversary tomorrow  

I totally agree with all you said in your post, it is harder than we ever imagined, but a day doesn't go by that we don't feel totally blessed to be Mummy and Daddy to our amazing little man 

To all those reading aaa's post who are still on the way to being united with their lo's, I totally second everything she said in her last paragraph, we couldn't love our little man more than we do, he's amazing and we are the proudest Mummy and Daddy in the world.  

Lots of love and congratulations to you aaa, and to 'aau is a DADDY', and of course to your little lady 

I'm looking forward to following your journey to no.2  

Anj x x x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks hun you inspired me along our journey and kept me strong with our delays for which I am so grateful.  Will be keeping an eye on you as your  road to meeting number 2 approaches


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

You've got me all teary now  
As you know I followed your journey right from the start and it's so wonderful to read this thread 

Yep, not long now and we'll be bringing our little lady home  , it still doesn't seem real tbh, I suppose no different than it was with our little man, it doesn't seem real until intros begin.

There are many days when I think OMG how am I going to manage with a 4 year old and a 1 year old  , but I know that we will (eventually when the dust has settled!.....lots and lots of dust I imagine!  )

Big hugs to you hun and thanks for your kind words 

Anj x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

It is certainly   one of those feelings but it will all be worth it I am sure x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

what a fantastic post... you are an amazing mummy and look forward to following your next journey... i can tell you it will be worth it xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Popsi as I said to Anj we wouldn't be where we are without your diary I read it thinking could we ...... and here we are 2 years on ready to move (hopefully)   and start our journey for a little brother for Bubba


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

A brother for bubba - fabulous name for a new diary


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

bubba brother is widget for some reason just popped out from her when we were talking one day about brothers and sisters. I am sure one of us must have said it as our niece is expecting twins so we have probably said G has 2 widgets. Its going to be interesting seeing how she deals with their arrival at Easter  

Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your lovely comments. Xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Crikey where has the past 2yrs gone  

I followed your story from when you we're approaching approval as me an DH were just starting out on our adoption journey.

Love your post and can really relate. Our poppet has been with us 9months and I've had quite an emotional day (no idea why  ) just watching her and wanting to burst with pride and joy. She's such an amazing little person and I laugh so much with her as she's hilarious. Adoption is hard work at times but so so worth it, would not change a single thing about our journey to getting Poppet, I feel we were destined to be together and when ever I dreamed and fantasised about being a Mammy it was Poppet I was dreaming of  

Xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks PM really pleased my posts helped. I know my decisions were made easier reading other peoples experiences.  Adoption is such an amzing and rewarding thing to do and so many people are afraid of making the step. I feel truely proud if my words can encourage just 1 person to take the adoption route and then 1 or maybe more little ones will be safe and happy.


----------

